# The top story on the news



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not the struggles in Israel 

The deaths of so many

Wether or not you are one side on the other 

No it’s Megan Markles father 

Is it just me who thinks it’s sad but only a little bit sad 

If he can’t give her away for whatever reason

Sad for her 

But world shattering ?

I don’t thing so

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think you are trivialising somewhat there Sandra if you will forgive me.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Or is it our media? Goodness if ever there was a time for reality distraction it is now. Apologies for the first abrupt reply Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why?

World news?

So ok, I don’t really care if her dad cannot give her away , she’ll get over it 

Sad, so many things are sad

Others are devestating to someone , like they are dead 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Crossed posts Dick 
I’m upset

I love Israel

Friends on both sides 

And I don’t know what to think 

But death isn’t what I’d hoped for 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I think that armed and trained Israeli troops and snipers killing so many unarmed civilians is totally inexcusable and should be classed as a crime...................

Oh but Trump thinks different.

No matter what the history,no matter what the provocation there is no excuse for the State to behave in this way (regularly)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish it was so simple
And I really don’t care what trump thinks 
It’s a war that’s gone on for so long 
Kill the Jews 
And they have taken land 

We lived there

Close friends on either side 

And I admit I do not know the answer 
If it exists
I wish I knew it 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A battle in a war is usually comprised of two sides, both armed.

I think that using lethal force against an enemy who is obviously not armed can't be classed as any part of war. If some from their side are shooting at you those doing the shooting are legitimate targets and live rounds may be justified. From what I've heard events yesterday didn't seem to justify that. I listened to Mark Regev this morning and found his defence of the Israeli actions disgusting. Gas, water cannon or rubber bullets could have been used I think.

But that wouldn't satisfy Israel's agenda, they believe that they have to be hard and uncompromising. Even if that is generally the case they did themselves enormous damage in the court of public opinion yesterday. We can blame that odious idiot Trump for lighting the touch paper.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sandra, I too visited Israel in my salad days. Traveling the route from Istanbul to Kathmandu in 70/71. And I too see the tragedy. But probably from the other side of the Allanby bridge. My memories are of a unimaginable (by our standards) difference between one side of the Jordan and the other. It took 4 hours to cross the bridge then. We had a dream of spending Christmas eve in Bethlehem (which we did) it even snowed the night we were in Jerusalem. Coming from Amman we were spared the search of orifices but even our toothpaste was squeezed out into a plastic bag and given back to us. We had plenty of time to chat with the guardians of the border. It was the winter of 71/72 . 

Ever the curious and having time to kill I quizzed all who would communicate with me.

I was astounded to discover, 1 that there were only 3 uniform sizes in Jordan and that whatever your physic the WILL wear ONE. And 2. We were crossing an economic timezone. 

On the Jordanian side those in uniform got paid $4 a month all in, we then acrossed a river, that even I at 70 could throw a ball across, and the gum chewing, crewcut, jeep driving uniformed got $40 a week admittedly without an NHS.

I can remember thinking then that peace would never visit here as long as the economic divide across the border was of such magnitude.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not condoning the Israeli troops but it looks a bit daft of the Palestinian youth to throw themselves into a situation like this again and again knowing the outcome. 
Is it martyrdom for their cause? Is Hamas enticing them to create an outrage? Hamas knows lobbing rockets into Israel will bring heavy retaliations.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree, Sandra. Every day I scream at the radio or tv that the death of some minor (or even major) celebrity should not be announced on national news. We are becoming more like America in this respect by putting media stars and sports stars ahead of other graver matters. If you are a fan of a particular celebrity or sports star you can follow their health and wellbeing in other ways.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

"bit daft of the Palestinian youth to throw themselves into a situation like this again and again knowing the outcome. "

So why do you think they do it Ray...............bit of a laugh on a Saturday night after a few beers. I suspect these people have been desperate since the creation of Israel and the behaviour of the Israeli state just creates terrorists and suicide bombers for the future.

Just imagine (some on here seem to thinks it's happening already) if an armed Muslim state was given/took over our country. Would you go out and throw rocks or just roll over and accept it..................................transfer those feelings to Palestinian youths.

There are enough people on here vexed that "they" live here, let alone if "they" were in charge


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't give an answer Peter. Not an informed and accurate one anyway.
But in the face of overwhelming odds I guess I would choose the run away and fight another day option. There must be dozens of other territory wars and disputes going on around the world right now.
I guess they would all have different origins and outcomes.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What are you saying Webby ?

Of course Israel creates suicide bombers for the future

Displaced persons 

But death to the Jews ?

I wish I knew the answer

But I’m already struggling with the reason that our kids were blown up in Manchester 

What exactly did they do ?

To reek displeasure 

Or even those countries that have taken in these people to live amongst them , who feel it’s acceptable to kill them

And Israel is over sensitive ?

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The purpose of terrorist is to terrify. Random attacks on innocents achieve that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there you go

Just what is Israel worried about ?

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not sure where your posts are going on this one Aldra............you often talk about your long,strong links with Israel and friends on both side. 

But morality is not confused or determined by who our friends are.

You ask............."what am I saying".........................it's as simple or complicated as you want it to be..........................I said

The state of Israel is behaving in an appalling and immoral way by shooting unarmed civilians and storing up trouble for itself and it's perceived allies.

Do you agree with that ?.........................what is needed here is that those who usually support Israel need to speak out and make their voices heard.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Really sums up the situation as far as I am concerned.

And as we demand it so often of the "Muslim Community" I think it is about time Jewish people and their friends and supporters

started to say "not in my name"

,Of course,many do especially the younger people......................but not enough


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately we didn’t hear the reply therefore it doesn’t say it all to me 

Do I feel that the Israeli army should shoot to kill? Of course not

Do I think the Arabs of Gaza should attempt to breach the Israeli border ,should hurl stones, slingshots petrol bombs ?of course not 

But this was not a peaceful demonstration but mob rioting , and unfortunately people will die and get injured this scenario 

Wherever it occurs 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The news where I come from used to be full of violent rioting. Petrol bombs were in daily use. People very rarely got killed unless somebody shot at them, which sometimes did happen. Rioting does not have to mean deaths.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not sure where you come from Earnyboy 

But in a country on high alert from terrorist attack it usually does 

Or even not

When Argentina tried to retake the Falklands which they claimed is theirs

We resorted to peaceful discussion didn’t we ? 

The Belgaro is just a figment of imagination isn’t it , but we called that war 

We protect what we perceive as ours, others perceive it differently 

Sadly I see no way that the Israeli and Arabs can live side by side peacefully in that little strip of land , whose borders are so hard to protect 

One it seems must conquer the other to survive 

In the same way that the muslims swept across the Middle East, North Africa, Spain , a large proportion of the known world 

One of the largest empires ever 

And the crusaders swept across to claim it back 

A checkered history has Israel 

And peace has never seemed to rest their 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Name a country which has historically enjoyed peace and has land borders.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Name one that’s shrugged it’s shoulders sat back and murmured Ka Serra 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> Name one that's shrugged it's shoulders sat back and murmured Ka Serra
> 
> Sandra


So you, like me, can't think of a single one.


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

Since i was young enough to understand the Radio there has been these Religious wars. It seems it will never end as each side of the coin says that is the correct side. Very sad but true. When did it ever bother you that a Catholic family or any other religion lived near you. I know some will say its more complicated than that. But still it will go on & on.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think it's got more to do with economics than religion. To draw an arbitrary line on a map and have people living on one side of it enjoying a high western standard of living, sustained by being by far the world's greatest recipient of foreign aid. And on the other side the majority of people living day to day on handouts. 

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And maybe history 

The Jews were driven out of all Muslim countries across the middle eastern world even before Hitler decided to include Europe as well 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> And maybe history
> 
> The Jews were driven out of all Muslim countries across the middle eastern world even before Hitler decided to include Europe as well
> 
> Sandra


Yes indeed. We might expect then that having been victims they'd be very careful about how they treat others.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> And maybe history The Jews were driven out of all Muslim countries across the middle eastern world even before Hitler decided to include Europe as well
> Sandra


And now we are seeing a million Muslims being violently driven out of Burma by the ruling Buddhists.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Yes indeed. We might expect then that having been victims they'd be very careful about how they treat others.


Or very careful to ensure security

There are many Arabs living in Israel, plenty of Arab town and villages, Bethlehem for example and Nazareth

The call to prayer is loud and clear across the land


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> Or very careful to ensure security


Why do you see that as an either or?



aldra said:


> There are many Arabs living in Israel, plenty of Arab town and villages, Bethlehem for example and Nazareth
> 
> The call to prayer is loud and clear across the land


What's that got to do with shooting people at the fence?


----------

